# Multiple Fursonas?



## BackwardsButterfly (Oct 23, 2009)

How many fursonas do you have? (for those of you who don't know what a fursona is- and I imagine its a small number- it's the character you create that most represents you)

I have two; I'm too much of a person for my own good and certain things I like fit my two favorite animals the most! I was rather torn on the subject for some time because y'know, I thought one should only have one fursona, but apparently its okay to have more <_<;

Anyway: Here they are, My fursonas;

Sayomi- Female Ryukyuu Flying Fox for my geeky, nerdy, family oriented, cute, loving, hungry, gothic, punk, and otaku side :3

and

Miso- Female Giant Panda for my fun, sweet, outgoing, sometimes solitary, culinary, helpful, ambitious, and determined side :3

The real reason I have two fursonas? My bat's hands are her wings, you can't cook with two working fingers on each hand D: (including thumbs) So I decided to make a list of all of my personality quirks and make two furres out of it! 83....I'm not crazy, right?! DX


----------



## TDK (Oct 23, 2009)

I just got another one, you know because my ego needs more than one outlet :3.

Just follow the link in my sig to my fursona(s) bio page.


----------



## fwarg (Oct 23, 2009)

yeah i have them to none in solid standing but all in due time


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 24, 2009)

I have two main fursonas, but I'm a shapeshifter. My main fursonas are Shenzi and Placebo.
Shenzi - my feminine, funny, loving, affectionate side.
Placebo - My masculine, carefree, mellow, sarcastic side.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 24, 2009)

Z' E' R' O'.
You could call me a furry without a fursona, because it's plenty of sickness to me.


----------



## Frankencupcake (Oct 29, 2009)

Well, I have 3.  I only have 3 because I enjoy stuffing my personality into characters.  So three.  Three.


----------



## xofrats (Oct 29, 2009)

I used to have 3. But they became OCs last week, so I'm abit fursona-less at the moment.


----------



## Frankencupcake (Oct 29, 2009)

xofrats said:


> I used to have 3. But they became OCs last week, so I'm abit fursona-less at the moment.



XD I'm about to have 4...because I just realized I have 3 males and no female...and I wanna make a girl! T.T So...I will.


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 29, 2009)

The only justifiable reason for have multiple fursonas, is if you have multiple personality disorder. IMHO.


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Oct 30, 2009)

Fuck me... I have MPD D:


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 30, 2009)

I would but only because I like too many animals.


----------



## Zombie_Genocide (Oct 30, 2009)

BackwardsButterfly said:


> Fuck me... I have MPD D:


 
SRSLY? PLZ?


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 30, 2009)

BackwardsButterfly said:


> Fuck me... I have MPD D:


No, I just honestly think you are a bit confused. You are taking attributes of your personality and trying to stick them onto two animals that dont really represent those traits well. I'll show you what I mean.



BackwardsButterfly said:


> Sayomi- Female Ryukyuu Flying Fox for my geeky, nerdy, family oriented, cute, loving, hungry, gothic, punk, and otaku side :3


 While I can see how you would think bats are family-oriented because they live in large groups, I wouldnt really say they are. Mothers and cousins and children dont all hang out in the same spot, nor do I think they really treat each other any differently than any other bat. Bats only stick together for survival purposes, not so much family togetherness time.
Hungry I can see. Bats do eat a lot of bugs.
As for the other things, (besides cute, loving and gothic maybe) they dont really apply to bats, or to any animal at all really. Those are all human traits that arent really applicable. (Unless you choose a dolphin or octopus for nerdy because they are rather intelligent animals. Bats.. not so much.)



BackwardsButterfly said:


> Miso- Female Giant Panda for my fun, sweet, outgoing, sometimes solitary, culinary, helpful, ambitious, and determined side :3


Pandas are Extremely solitary. The only time they arent alone is during mating season and when the females have a cub.
They also are a quiet and slightly shy species. They are not outgoing or ambitious in any sense. So unless you are a very solitary, non outgoing, picky eater, the panda is not the fursona for you.



BackwardsButterfly said:


> The real reason I have two fursonas? My bat's hands are her wings, you can't cook with two working fingers on each hand D: (including thumbs) So I decided to make a list of all of my personality quirks and make two furres out of it! 83....I'm not crazy, right?! DX


See, this is where you go wrong in so many ways.
1. It is* totally okay* tocombine to animals together to make your fursona, _IF _you can justify those two animals with the correct attributes.
2. It's also okay to have a bat fursona that has either an extra pair of arms so she can cook, or wings that have more fingers.
3. Your favorite animal is Not necessarily your fursona. There is a difference between liking an animal, and having it be the one that represents you.
I myself love crows. LOVE them. And so naturally at first, I decided they must be my fursona animal. But then I realized, that not only am I afraid of heights, but the idea of picking things up with my feet or a beak, just seems weird. =/ So I had to go do a little soul searching to find my right animal. And thats perfectly okay. No one gets it right the first time. We've all been there.
Go do some of your own, and let us know how it goes. =]


----------



## CathoraGal (Oct 30, 2009)

I only have the one, I've never felt like I needed more.
I do, however, have multiple _characters._


----------



## Soka (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm currently trying to figure out my fursona. I have several characters that each represent a few of my personality traits, but I wouldn't call them my fursona. I have a lot of wolf characters though.


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Oct 30, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> No, I just honestly think you are a bit confused. You are taking attributes of your personality and trying to stick them onto two animals that dont really represent those traits well. I'll show you what I mean.
> 
> 
> While I can see how you would think bats are family-oriented because they live in large groups, I wouldnt really say they are. Mothers and cousins and children dont all hang out in the same spot, nor do I think they really treat each other any differently than any other bat. Bats only stick together for survival purposes, not so much family togetherness time.
> ...


 :shrug: well I don't know then, that puts me back at square one .3.


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 30, 2009)

BackwardsButterfly said:


> :shrug: well I don't know then, that puts me back at square one .3.


It's okay to be back at square one. Like I said, it happened to me. I know it's frustrating, but just take some time to look at different animals and their traits and compare them to yours. Pick up some sort of animal encyclopedia at the library (or online =P) and just look through the categories one by one.
If you are having a lot of trouble, make up a list of your characteristics and post it on the forum and I'm sure someone can find a match for you. =]


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Oct 30, 2009)

WELL!!!! I did some looking around for animals by behavior and have narrowed it down a lil....

I'm either a cat or a dog :headkeyboard: =3=; I'm probably more of a cat cause...my mom likes to feed the birds in the winter and whenever I come over they freak out something horrible o3o;


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 31, 2009)

BackwardsButterfly said:


> WELL!!!! I did some looking around for animals by behavior and have narrowed it down a lil....
> 
> I'm either a cat or a dog :headkeyboard: =3=; I'm probably more of a cat cause...my mom likes to feed the birds in the winter and whenever I come over they freak out something horrible o3o;


Well, lets think about this. You said you are very family-oriented right? That would cut out most cats besides lions. Dogs are very pack-oriented. And there are a wide variety of them.
Just go from there. =]


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Oct 31, 2009)

XD I asked a friend of mine if they thought I acted more like a cat or a dog, he said cat. So I went and looked up cats I may have things in common to and boom- British shorthair- shy at first but when I warm up to you, I'll love you to pieces


----------



## Zhael (Oct 31, 2009)

I have two, Zhael Christopher Fall, a black wolf and Salflop Ryan Baker, a mouse/rabbit hybrid. Each is an extreme of my personality, but Zhael fits me more.  I've been working on a third and final fursona, which is an equalibrium of the two, but I don't know if I'll finish him/her.


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Oct 31, 2009)

D: your avatar made me squee softly, sir


Also...

WHO PUT BACON IN THE SOAP?! D:


----------



## Zhael (Oct 31, 2009)

BackwardsButterfly said:


> D: your avatar made me squee softly, sir
> 
> 
> Also...
> ...


I put it there!

EDIT:
I see that quote a lot from a friend of mine ^^


----------



## Moxie Sideshow (Oct 31, 2009)

I have two.

Both lapine.  One masculine, one feminine.

To be honest, most of my time is spent in the female fursona - it's the one I most closely identify with.  Her identity, in relation to the RL me, is something I share with only a precious few people.

At least for now.  She is mine, and I protect her.


----------



## Soka (Nov 3, 2009)

Cats can be quite family oriented. Four of my fur kids are cats. Tyran, Ramman, Liam, and Miki. Miki tends to be shy and a loner (but she has her moments of "OmG! pet me!") but Ramman and Liam are definitely family oriented cats. It is much like a parent/child relationship. And the two of them are much like young brothers. They stick up for each other, cause the most trouble, and stick with each other. 

I have only one fursona but multiple characters. I tend to put different aspects of my personality into my characters but my entire personality is in my fursona.


----------



## Vatz (Nov 7, 2009)

I have waaaay too many to count. It's just that most are only used once or twice every now and then, as I stick mostly with my three Faukish characters (Vatz, Vix, and their son Adrian).


----------

